# International Journey Book Honorees



## Tom Bleecker (Sep 6, 2011)

For those who are awaiting the announcement of the list of Honorees to be featured in the International Journey book, I am proud to announce the three new Honorees from the United States to be Brian Duffy, Paul Dye, and Tom Kelly. More names will be released next week. 

Deep bow,
Tom Bleecker


----------



## KENPOJOE (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi folks!
Dear Tom,
I was so happy to hear you were releasing a second volume of the Journey! Looking forward to seeing comleted text!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


Tom Bleecker said:


> For those who are awaiting the announcement of the list of Honorees to be featured in the International Journey book, I am proud to announce the three new Honorees from the United States to be Brian Duffy, Paul Dye, and Tom Kelly. More names will be released next week.
> 
> Deep bow,
> Tom Bleecker


----------



## Bob White (Oct 6, 2011)

There are some pictures up on the web site www.theinternationaljourney.com Please feel free to sign the Guest Book
Thanks,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Oct 22, 2011)

Ed Parker on ORGANIZATION. This is from the Ed Parker Tribute promoted by Tom Bleecker in 1988.
http://www.theinternationaljourney.com/Videos.html


----------

